# Quickdisconnectmoen?



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Uhhhh yeah....ghetto.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well that is a leak just waiting to happen

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What the frak is that, and where do you get one?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Not mine, a friend(Plumber) bought it to install on a replacement shower valve job. 

I took it out of the back of his van, snapped 4 photos put it back and asked him "what the **** is that?"


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Not mine, a friend(Plumber) bought it to install on a replacement shower valve job.
> 
> I took it out of the back of his van, snapped 4 photos put it back and asked him "what the **** is that?"


I couldn't imagine burying something like that inside of a wall.

Gives me the 'Lawsuit Creeps' just looking at it.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow!... just wow!

Now all the shark bite haters can see how much worse it could get. :blink:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why in the hell would you need a quick disconnect on a tub and shower faucet..... Unless you wanted to take it with you when they repo your home

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what is worse...

The quick connect or the handyman pipe attached to it....:whistling2:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

If their going to do that , why wouldn't they have quik - connects on the spout and shower connections? They assume those connections don't matter....If you can sweat them - why wouldn't just sweat the rest? Very interesting,but stupid


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^Needs To Read Directions^^^^

To see why only copper and ips are allowed on Moen tub spouts...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> ^^^^Needs To Read Directions^^^^
> 
> To see why only copper and ips are allowed on Moen tub spouts...


Any t&s faucet for that matter


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Uhhhh yeah....ghetto.


There must have been some funny brownies at the moen factory on Thinktank Thursday


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Any t&s faucet for that matter


Well... Not all...

Just the ones that rely on diversion with shut off by gravity without a positive stop on the shower riser...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Well... Not all...
> 
> Just the ones that rely on diversion with shut off by gravity without a positive stop on the shower riser...


Agreed . I thought you were referring to the fact that they should be piped with rigid pipe for sturdiness


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

At least now the crack heads don't need to steal tools in order to go steal your brass


----------

